# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  LonelyClouD's workbook

## Sozu

Hi, I've been quite lazy and I haven't had much motivation to try achieve Lucid Dreams / Astral Projections the past months. I bought college book for a dream journal for one month ago and thought it would help me to get motivated by write in it, but I have only used it one time.

But now after I'd broke contact with my old 'bestfriend' I thought of start meditate (done a few times, but only maybe 2-4 times a month) and also improve dream recall and try achieve LD/AP.

I have now been logging my sleeptimes and dreams for 1 week, and will continue everyday now and also start write dream journal.
_I've had mornings where I slightly remember just very little and after had gone up from bed I kinda forgot it totally, Idk what it's called but I call them light dream in my text._

*2-3 October*
23:20 - 23:40   Meditation
01:00  Sleep
09:00  Woke up for a minute but continued to sleep
10:00 Woke up, had 1 dream.

*4 October*
01:30  Sleep
05:00  Woke up _(cus dad went work)_, 1 dream, fell asleep 1 min later.
10:00  Woke up after another dream, made reality check and rested/half sleeped in bed 30 min more

*5 October*
02:20  Sleep
08:30  Woke up, no dream recalled

*6 October*
01:30  Sleep
08:30  Woke up, light dream

*7 October*
01:30  Sleep
10:00  Woke up, light dream

*8 October*
01:30  Sleep
09:30  Woke up, no dream recalled

*9 October*
02:30  Sleep
08:30  Woke up in middle of a dream, forgot it though.

_I don't know if it may be necessary to write up the times I gone bed etc, but did it anyway as I'd written it down._
In short, I've had about 3 light dreams (dreams that I remember very small of) and 1 dream that I still remember.

----------


## nito89

*Hiya lonely cloud. Welcome to the class *

----------


## Sozu

Thank you  :Shades wink:

----------


## Matte87

Hi Lonely and welcome to class !  :smiley:  What you call "light dreams" are what we call "fragments." It's basicly just a flash of an image, a feeling or perhaps a very short dream. I usually count a dream that's less than 5 lines of text a fragment, but that's entirely up to you.

Which technique do you mainly focus on? The more you sleep, the more you dream basicly. What this class focuses on is motivation really. I suggest you check out the different tasks we have in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/

To achieve lucidity and have lucid dreams frequently, you need to increase your recall first. Try lying completely still when waking up, keep your mind as blank as possible and just wait for a dream to appear. Also whenever something pops into mind, try to analyze it. Put the image or sound or character, into a scenario. "Probe" it so to speak.

When you can recall atleast 5 dreams a week, I'd say you might start focusing on getting lucid, but daydreaming of what you want to do as a first task is never wrong. It will definitely help you, only there's a big chance you might have gotten lucid and not remembered it because of lack of recall.

I really suggest you start a Dream Journal. That will help you with your recall aswell as motivation when you see it grow. Just like with pictures of awesome times, you have it for future reference whenever you feel like reliving some good times.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask! In Swedish or English  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## nito89

*Damn vikings 

*runs away**

----------


## Sozu

Hi Matte87 and thank you!  ::D: 
I'm want to focus on the MILD and also WILD. And the technique where I wake up after 4-5 hours of sleep (aim at REM) and then just keep the eyes closed and fall back to sleep with awareness. (forgot the techniques name).

Oh well, the previous week I have been having more recalls. I have told myself every night when I go to sleep that I will remember my dream at morning, then when waking up I stay in bed relaxing and there I use to remember abit from the dream. However, I haven't yet came into habit of writing dream journal. So most of the times when I have gone out from bed and started my day, after a while I kinda forgot about the dream.

The previous days in this week I haven't been logging or so as I started an education (social medias  ::banana:: ) and haven't made any much time in the morning to write down. But I'll try.

Well, here's what I picked up last week, and this monday:

*10 Oktober*
01:00  Sleep
10:00  Woke up, 2 fragment dreams, continued sleep
11:00  Woke up, 1 dream (remember alot), rested in bed 20 more min


*11 Oktober*
01:30 Sleep
10:00 Woke up, 2 fragment dreams


*12 Oktober*
03:00 Sleep
09:30 Woke up, 1 fragment dream

*13 Oktober*
05:00 Sleep
10:00 Woke up for 1 min
11:20 Woke up, 1 dream fragment

*14 Oktober*
01:30 Sleep
11:30 Woke up, 1 dream fragment

*15 Oktober*
01:00 Sleep
09:00 Woke up, no recall

*16 Oktober*
01:00 Sleep
08:00 Woke up, 1 dream fragment, gone bed again
09:30 Woke up, no dream recall

*16-17 Oktober*
23:00 Sleep
07:00 Woke up, 1 dream

----------


## Matte87

It's nice to see that you're trying despite of your (most likely) hectic life atm. School and work can really ruin recall as they tend to stress you out. The weekends are perfect for practicing LD'ing on though, so take any chance you get.

The technique you're describing is WBTB (Wake Back To Bed) and is awesome. Why not try to get lucid this weekend? Just visualize and believe in yourself, do some mantras before bed perhaps and during a WBTB.

If you feel like it, you can attend chat tomorrow and come up with a few new tasks. It will be held at 18.00 GMT+2. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sozu

Hmm, I kinda begun writing dream journal. When I really begun I had a dream so at morning I wrote it down, next morning I had another dream and wrote it down. And the day after that I had no dream but even then I wrote in the journal that I had no dream. Next day was the same, still no dream so I wrote it down.. but! The 5th day or so, I kinda had no time for doing it as I almost overslept. And after that I had no dream and somehow I skipped write it. And once I had a dream I kinda forgot to write it down.
And yes, I also made mantras before I went to bed.

And now I WILL write every morning in the journal and do mantras before bed. I also think of make a blog where I later write down the dreams or things I written in my dream journal. I see it's able to write in dream journal in this site, but idk. Might post it both on a blogspot and here if so  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah would love to read about your coolest dreams  :smiley:  Keep it up with the recall improvement! Are you visualizing any task yet for when you become lucid?

----------


## Sozu

Yes, I will keep on improving the recall and write things down. Last night I had no recall, I think I'd some fragments and I tried to just lay down in bed and stay relaxed and tried to recall it. But I couldn't as my grandma and my dads girl were talking in the room outside my room, which I guess annoyed me >.> Well, I wrote down that I had no recall or dream in my journal.

I haven't really made any visualizing tasks I think. I use to daydream sometimes. And when I go to bed I always use to be on my phone reading stuffs at an application "funny jokes", and after a while if I'm tired, I use to suddenly start dream/daydream or something, it feels like dreaming as I get up images and things. But use to wake up after a few seconds and realize that I was close to fall asleep. After that I use to go bed and do mantra that I'll remember that next time something happening it will be in a dream and that I will remember the dream at morning. I also remembered to make mantra that I will do reality check in dream, and same time made a reality check before sleep.

Though I have forgot to remember that I should make reality check when waking up (to prevent the false awakings). That I may include into mantra too and remember to make both reality check and write in journal.
_Talking about that, I remember one of my buds from an astral forum. He woke up in the middle of night and remembered a dream, so he wrote it down in his dream journal (or if it was on a piece of paper), and at morning he couldn't find it and then he realized that it was actually a false awaking when he was writing down his dream. Lol_

----------

